# Kensfish.com



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone purchased equipment from this site ?.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I have ordered many times from Ken Menard (kenfish.com) and highly recommended .Great customer services.

Kens Fish Home of Quality Fish Food, And Supplies At Excellent Prices.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

likewise, very happy with my dealings with Ken's Fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any problems with getting food across the border? Or did you guys order equipment only?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I've brought fish food across Point Roberts border without any hassles from the custom people ~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, unfortunately, I don't have time to go across the border just for fishfood, and I have customs issues (long story - and no I'm not a criminal), so I avoid the border like the plague.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only ordered equipment, so can't help you with the food question. I get my foods locally, or mail-order from these two Canadian producers:
~ All Natural Pet Care Information and Products for the Holistic Animal Approach ~
Home - Critter Crumbs


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The critter crumbs are very good. I got a bunch from Pamela also.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

There is no issue at all having Kens food shipped across the border. I do it all the time. Never paid any duties or customs fees either.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Isn't www.johnsfishfood.com the same food, etc... just in Canada as opposed to the States?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Imo Ken has more stuffs in his site.

John's site in Ontario,Canada

Home



traco said:


> Isn't www.johnsfish.com the same food, etc... just in Canada as opposed to the States?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the link to johnsfish. the sites look very similar.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm specifically after Earthworm sticks. Aquaticeo.com has their own and so does Ken's.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

The johnfishlink doesn't work.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooops, forgot the "food"! lol

Home


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

John buys all his stuff from ken and re-labels it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> John buys all his stuff from ken and re-labels it.


Good info. Thanks Rich. Guess I'll see about getting Earthworm sticks from there in the future.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

If you are doing any kind of qty it is still cheaper to order from Ken, but small qty for sure John.


----------

